# BioMane



## wilsonaact (May 6, 2017)

Good afternoon all,
My horses mane and tail are both pretty non-existent (she shed them this summer). I have been looking at products that I could use to encourage hair growth. At the last rodeo I was at BioMane was a big sponsor and while I didn't have time to talk to the sales reps. I was wondering if any of you have used it and if so what do you think? What was your horses response?
Any information will help me determine if I purchase and how much I purchase.

Thank You!​


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I don't have any experiences with Biomane but I can attest to MTG (assuming horse does not have a sensitivity to it - many do) or Manely Long Mane and Tail.. I think it is called. Another member on the forum suggested it. I use the MTG on my fillies tail and the Manely on her mane because for some reason she is not tolerant to MTG in her mane, only her tail.


----------



## wilsonaact (May 6, 2017)

I chose BioMane because my horse is going to the trainers and it is easier to have them feed her a supplement than to give her a treatment. I also have heard the advertisements for it, although I have never met anyone who has used it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I take it this is a curly? It would be natural for the shed and regrowth is a factor of both genetics and nutrition. You can optimize the amount of growth by making sure your horse gets plenty of protein, Omega 3s, A,C and E along with biotin and trace minerals. I am not familiar with Bio Mane. Do you have an ingredient list? If not a curly I would look for health issues as extreme shedding is not normal in other breeds that I am aware of.


----------



## wilsonaact (May 6, 2017)

The ingredients, according to the website, are as follows:
_"Ground Grains, Plant Protein Products, Corn Distillers Dried Grains, Biotin Supplement, Forage Products, Sodium Bentonite, Degummed Soybean Oil, Refined Corn Oil, Ethoxyquin (as preservative), Cane Molasses, Vegetable Oil, Phosphoric Acid, Hydrochloric Acid, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Xanthan Gum, Preservatives: Propionic Acid, Sodium Benzoate, Potassium Sorbet Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Bleachable Fancy Tallow, Calcite, Salt, Lysine Supplement, Methionine Supplement, Processed Grain By-products, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Magnesium Oxide, Vitamin E Supplement, Chromium Tripecolinate, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Biotin Supplement, Selenium Yeast, Copper Sulfate, Mineral Oil, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin C Supplement, Vitamin B2 Riboflavin, Vitamin K, Vitamin B12, Ethylene Diamine Dihydroidide, Cobalt Sulfate, Lysine Supplement, Zinc Methionine Complex, Manganese Methionine Complex, Copper Lysine Complex, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Corn cob Saccharomyces cervisiae, Dried Enterociccocus faecium fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus casei, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, Dried bacillus subtillus fermentation product, Dried Aspergillus orzqae fermentation extract, Magnesium Oxide, Choline Chloride Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, dl-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin, d-Biotin, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex. (Source of Vitamin K3), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, d-activated Animal Sterol (Source of Vitamin D3), Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Carbonate, Ground Rrice Hulls and Mineral Oil, Sulphur, Selenium Yeast, Artificial Flavors."_​
This is for my curly. I know that they shed their manes, tails, and coats but I want to encourage a more even growth when she starts to grow out again. Also, this year she rubbed off parts of her coat. She usually sheds her mane tail and winter coat but this year she has a few bald spots. I just was looking at my options to encourage an even mane, tail, and coat growth.


----------



## wilsonaact (May 6, 2017)

I have recently been told to try Farnam Super 14 for my horse. What do you think of this product? Should I try this instead of BioMane? Or in addition to the BioMane?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use the mane-ly long hair product and really like the results. I have been seeing a lot of the biomane adds lately though. Might not hurt to look into it.


----------

